# Bremsscheibe richten



## erwinosius (23. August 2009)

So alle zusammen,
ich habe neulich mein Vorderrad unsanft aufgestzt und durch abrutschen meine Bremsscheibe verdürckt. Das ist jetzt bisher nicht so gravierend aber hat mich doch zum überlegen gebracht ob man denn eine Bremsscheibe auch wieder richten kann.
Da ich mit beruflich mit Metall zu tun habe, hab ich auch schon einige Ideen.

- Flammrichten mit ner Acetylenflamme (vielleicht etwas arg für die dünne Scheibe)
- Richten mit nem Hammer (könnte kleine Macken in der Scheibe geben)
- Richten mit ner 200t Presse )klingt im ersten Moment recht grob könnte aber meiner Meinung nach mit der entsprechenden vorgehensweise funktionieren)

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen

gruß
erwin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. August 2009)

Das klingt eventuell etwas unbeholfen, aber ich habe schonmal eine Scheibe ganz gut wieder hinbekommen, indem ich einen Schraubenzieher durch die Scheibe gesteckt habe und ihn an der Nabe angelegt habe. Mit GefÃ¼hl kann man so die Stellen wieder hinbiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (23. August 2009)

klingt auf jeden fall etwas schonender als die von mir aufgezählten Verianten.
Ich meine, solange es funktioniert


----------



## Trialside (23. August 2009)

Dafür gibts von Trickstuff spezielle Bremsscheibenrichter. (Funktionsweise)


----------



## ecols (23. August 2009)

Normal ist das Vorgehen mit Richtlehre und Scheibenzange.









Also ist man mit Schraubenzieher und Bremszylinder ganz gut beraten. Die Pressen sind halt meist etwas verunreinigt, so dass du mit dem Säubern mehr zu tun hast als mit dem Richten.


----------



## Helius-FR (23. August 2009)

Mann mach ihr das Kompliziert....

Einfach mit den Fingern wenn die Scheibe nicht Völlig Verbogen ist.


----------



## erwinosius (23. August 2009)

@Helius-FR:
danke für den Tipp: so funktionierts einwandfrei. Hätte nicht gedacht dass es so einfach ist.
meine Scheibe ist wieder ausreichend gerade!!
gruß
erwin


----------



## ecols (24. August 2009)

Man nimmt normal nicht die Finger weil man sie anshcließend komplett entfetten muss..


----------



## erwinosius (24. August 2009)

hab ja handschuhe angezogen


----------

